# Can Someone Check Translation To Thai?



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello can someone please check if the translation from English to Thai is correct? See the attachments. Many thanks.


----------



## numnim (Jun 15, 2013)

็Hi,
I'm a Thai native speaker who has been working as a teacher in English subject and work with the foreign teachers for more than 10 years.
There are all 4 pages of your translation that I couldn't check it all because I have limited time and it's purpose seems to be used for commercial use much more than educational use. Anyway, as I've read the first page. There are some sentences to be corected.

Instructions= ข้อแนะนำในการใช้
Not recommended for pregnant or nursing mothers.= ไม่แนะนำให้ใช้กับหญิงตั้งครรภ์หรือแรกคลอด
Avoid contact with eyes – should contact occur, rinse thoroughly with water. = ระวังอย่าให้เข้าตา หากเข้าตาให้ล้างออกด้วยน้ำสะอาด
Discontinue use in case of irritation or client discomfort. = หยุดใช้หากเกิดการระคายเคืองหรือรู้สึกผิดปกติ
Keep out of reach of children. = เก็บให้พ้นมือเด็ก
Fine, slightly wavy = ผมเส้นเล็ก,เป็นลอนเล็กน้อย
Medium, prominent wave = ผมเส้นใหญ่, ผมหยักศก
Medium-coarse, slight curl = ผมแข็งหยาบ, ผมหยิกลอนเล็กน้อย
Curly= ผมหยิกลอน
Dry, very curly= ผมแห้ง, ผมหยิกลอนมาก

Hope these would be some helpful.


----------

